# Supermount patch for current kernels?

## reub2000

I want to use supermount, but supermount has patches only going up to the 2.6.3 kernel. How should I add supermount to a 2.6.13 kernel?

----------

## Archangel1

Don't. It's dirty.

dbus & hal & ivman/gnome-volume-manager etc are the way to go.

----------

## Voltago

I thought supermount was dead...? Anyway, if you want to use it, you can try to apply the patch anyway. If that doesn't work, you've got to port it to 2.6.13 yourself, I'm afraid. For userspace-based automounting, emerge qt and kde with dbus and hal support. If you don't use kde, have a look at the 'ivman' package.

----------

## reub2000

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> I thought supermount was dead...? Anyway, if you want to use it, you can try to apply the patch anyway. If that doesn't work, you've got to port it to 2.6.13 yourself, I'm afraid. For userspace-based automounting, emerge qt and kde with dbus and hal support. If you don't use kde, have a look at the 'ivman' package.

 Do these prevent the cd-drive from being locked closed like a regular mounting does?

----------

## Voltago

 *reub2000 wrote:*   

>  *Voltago wrote:*   I thought supermount was dead...? Anyway, if you want to use it, you can try to apply the patch anyway. If that doesn't work, you've got to port it to 2.6.13 yourself, I'm afraid. For userspace-based automounting, emerge qt and kde with dbus and hal support. If you don't use kde, have a look at the 'ivman' package. Do these prevent the cd-drive from being locked closed like a regular mounting does?

 

Nope, with kde at least I can auto-unmount a drive with the eject-button.

----------

## reub2000

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *reub2000 wrote:*    *Voltago wrote:*   I thought supermount was dead...? Anyway, if you want to use it, you can try to apply the patch anyway. If that doesn't work, you've got to port it to 2.6.13 yourself, I'm afraid. For userspace-based automounting, emerge qt and kde with dbus and hal support. If you don't use kde, have a look at the 'ivman' package. Do these prevent the cd-drive from being locked closed like a regular mounting does? 
> 
> Nope, with kde at least I can auto-unmount a drive with the eject-button.

 Too much work.

BTW, what's so dirty about supermount?

----------

## Voltago

 *reub2000 wrote:*   

> BTW, what's so dirty about supermount?

 

It's an in-kernel solution of something that can be done in userspace, and as far as I remember it's as buggy as hell. Give ivman a try...

BTW, typing

```
USE="hal dbus" emerge world --newuse -uD
```

is too much work?

----------

## reub2000

Yes, but 

```
nano -w /etc/make.conf

emerge -uDN world
```

is not too much work.

----------

## DumbMan

I'm also looking for a supermount patch for the >2.6.11 kernel sources.

How do you people live without supermount? 

Browsing, right clicking or even shell commands to mount a drive, I can not explain this to the users of my gentoo box, when there is so simpler solution: supermount! I never had a single problem with it, I don't know why people find it so buggy. 

Usability for me is rather more important than some kernel/user space distiction. If I could, I would port the code myself, but unfortunately I'm soooo dumb in programming...

Ah, one more thing, I tried ivman too and got the  same issue: it's all fun and game till someone puts a dvd movie in the drive and runs a mplayer/xine/whatever... The tray gets locked then and you can not eject the dvd by just pushing the drive button. There is no such problems with supermount. You say it's buggy - may be it is, but at least it does the job....

Today I finally found a patch for the 2.6.13 sources. I'll try it tonight.

For the one who is interested:

http://www.compunauta.com/forums/linux/instalarlinux/supermount_en.html

Cheers

Dumbman

----------

## pacho2

I am using this patch fro kernel 2.6.12 and it works well

----------

## zieloo

 *DumbMan wrote:*   

> I'm also looking for a supermount patch for the >2.6.11 kernel sources.
> 
> How do you people live without supermount? 
> 
> Browsing, right clicking or even shell commands to mount a drive, I can not explain this to the users of my gentoo box, when there is so simpler solution: supermount! I never had a single problem with it, I don't know why people find it so buggy. 
> ...

 

I second that.

 *Quote:*   

> Usability for me is rather more important than some kernel/user space distiction.

 

Of course, but cant't you see everything is now moving to userspace? Which would be fine unless we didn't have to kill ourselves using udev for instance.

As for ivman/hald/that sort of things, it's pointless forcing 'the masses' to use software that is supposed to mount media (as it should), but it's not because of 'some issues'.

Have you (anyone posting in this thread) tried mounting a floppy disk? A movie-dvd (as mentioned above)? From my experience, nearly 1/3 of the media need to be mounted manually, anyway. So what's the point of installing ivman?!

I just wanted to say, I understand people who are afraid of 'upgrading' to 'next-generation-mounting-system'.

BTW:  Thanks for the link   :Wink: 

----------

## weird wonko

I'm also glad for the link  :Smile: 

I tried different automounters, and supermout worked best for me. It may be dirty, but I had no problems with it yet.

autofs is unflexible and allows unmounting only after some idle time,

submount worked, but whenever ls-ing the mount point, the CD would spin up again, even if it had just been read before.  That's bad as I have a shell application scanning the drives every some seconds.

Ivman looks very promising! But I think it's much more difficult to use as supermount. I just tried it again, it added some devices to /media (I have four drives), but one of them just never mounted the discs. It also mounted all my other hard drive partitions, whis is not what I want, I prefer things like /backup to be unmounted unless I need them. Okay, I think I see where to change this in IvmConfigActions.xml. But I do not see where I can configure the names in /media, I do not like my drives named like /media/cdrecorder and /media/cdrecoeder1. The wiki tells that with ivman >= 6.0 this is changed anyway, but I don't try this because it needs ~x86 dbus, hal, pmount, udev and also want to replace cryptsetup by cryptsetup-luks, which I just do not dare to try right now. Maybe later, I guess ivman will be the future, but I'm not ready yet. So I think I just reboot now with my supermount-patched kernel.

----------

